# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Sharpeye ban reports and discussions

## madmax007

Due to the large volume of posts in the past 24 hours related to one incident, we've now moved them into a single thread to prevent further derailing of several different threads.
Do not flood Sharpeye's sales thread. Use this thread instead.

No advertising, reselling or harassment is allowed.

----------


## kappamemes

Screenshot - 0f5d90f11026020f627b3686d8b8bcf9 - Gyazo Fuckin just got banned using the roll back version gg

----------


## madmax007

All 3 accounts banned ))) well i think its time to stop using sharpeye. I have to assume that it was fun and enjoyable. Service was graet aimbot also but... Blizzard doing its job )))) ty enjoy ow.

----------


## furiousg3orge

Banned here as well

----------


## bsoft

Old loader detected. Do not use. Only use new loader.

----------


## Razzue

> now you tell us wtf. Already got 2 accounts banned


Well seeing as the ban reports JUST started? 
Or do you expect us to predict this?
I'm making an educated GUESS that it was the reverted loader, as I didn't touch it and have not been banned as of yet.

----------


## vryow

Seriously 3rd account bannd this hack is dead WTF SE poor security. Not worth it any more

----------


## xandramtf

yup just got BANNED

----------


## Kelk22

xaim looking quirky lul

----------


## satan69

> Been using sharp eye since day 1. was actually the first or second person to buy it. I was just banned on 2 fresh account not even using the roll back loader.


Using the new version before the rollback loader?

----------


## Kelk22

just xaim rebranded

----------


## colony98787

banned again. after 1 day lol

----------


## xepher32

Banned again ....

----------


## xepher32

> were u using the old loader


yes , banned using the rollback loader

----------


## QQJosaWidowQQ

Is bot safe still?

----------


## L8Zero

Banned too  :Frown: 
Sadly

----------


## PUSHBabe

First BanWave = 2 Accounts banned - 3.6k and 3.7k SR !! 

Second BanWave= 2 Accounts Banned - 4K and 3.8K SR !! 

3rd one = 3 Accounts Banned - 3.4k , 3.1k and 3.8k SR !! 

Total of 140$ lose + 190$ of LifeTime of this Detected BOT ! 

Give me one reason to countine playing with SharpEYE while there undetected and better aimbots?

GG !

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Yep banned again.

----------


## satan69

> First BanWave = 2 Accounts banned - 3.6k and 3.7k SR !! 
> 
> Second BanWave= 2 Accounts Banned - 4K and 3.8K SR !! 
> 
> 3rd one = 3 Accounts Banned - 3.4k , 3.1k and 3.8k SR !! 
> 
> Total of 140$ lose + 190$ of LifeTime of this Detected BOT ! 
> 
> Give me one reason to countine playing with SharpEYE while there undetected and better aimbots?
> ...


Same here many accounts gone.

----------


## Manzana

i banned to =(

----------


## Manzana

i banned to =(

----------


## ExtraGravy

Yep, tagged in this banwave, sadly. I think it’s because of the old rolled back loader and not the new one, though. 

Unless they tagged the new one long before I started using the rolled back version.

----------


## satan69

> Is bot safe still?


Nope dont use

----------


## satan69

> Yep, tagged in this banwave, sadly. I think it’s because of the old rolled back loader and not the new one, though. 
> 
> Unless they tagged the new one long before I started using the rolled back version.


Idk because i wasnt even using the either bot or playing and Still got banned again just now.

----------


## QQJosaWidowQQ

> Yep, tagged in this banwave, sadly. I think it’s because of the old rolled back loader and not the new one, though. 
> 
> Unless they tagged the new one long before I started using the rolled back version.


I only used the new loader, I actually got the old one emailed to me today but never got a chance to download it and use it.

----------


## QQJosaWidowQQ

> Idk because i wasnt even using the either bot or playing and Still got banned again just now.


Then your account was tagged long time ago. I haven't heard of blizzard doing IP bans with OW but that could be a possibility

----------


## KevenCC

> Yep banned again. Thinking about charging back concidering all the bs.


I'm considering doing this, but this is rather a harsh decision and impulsive one to say the least.




> First BanWave = 2 Accounts banned - 3.6k and 3.7k SR !! 
> 
> Second BanWave= 2 Accounts Banned - 4K and 3.8K SR !! 
> 
> 3rd one = 3 Accounts Banned - 3.4k , 3.1k and 3.8k SR !! 
> 
> Total of 140$ lose + 190$ of LifeTime of this Detected BOT ! 
> 
> Give me one reason to countine playing with SharpEYE while there undetected and better aimbots?
> ...


I have lost over 4-5 accounts all mid-diamond to high masters accounts. We do play and use these cheats at our own risk so it's hard to point fingers at SharpEye being the sole cause of the banwave, but there's the constant risk of losing an account from using cheats. Unfortunately for us though, we've put a lot of time into these accounts. There's the 12$ bundle still going on, but this is only icing on the crumbling cake. 




> Then your account was tagged long time ago. I haven't heard of blizzard doing IP bans with OW but that could be a possibility


Blizzard is not doing IP bans as they don't do these frequently. They do however use HWID bans, but this is again not the case. They detected something in the signature of the bot (after it being reformed). There has been many patches since the reformed version was released, and probably numerous patches to the anticheat system which unfortunately isn't published. The best thing we can do now is wait to see what's next and obviously level up new accounts playing legit.

I'm going to wait to see what SharpEye is going to say about compensation, etc. I don't think SharpEye will give up on the bot as a lot of time, money, and resources have been put into the project. Though SharpEye has been profitable with the product they sell, they MUST create a private forum in order to protect against banwaves and trolls. They can only be liable for so much damage and it is the user's discretion of using the bot. Cheers to waiting.

This also isn't the correct thread to be posting this kind of content. :shh:

----------


## LuminaireXIII

Stay away like aids.

----------


## Lakor

detected... dont use

----------


## asdxasdx

its been over a week and someone already released a pixel bot for D2 these guys should have it done by now.

----------


## thotaf

sharp eye... come on get ur shit together

----------


## Ereus

> its been over a week and someone already released a pixel bot for D2 these guys should have it done by now.


What's pixel bot for D2? Diablo 2?

----------


## haxor19

banned again with the reformed version.

----------


## Daniel58

3 accounts banned in different timetamps. I wouldnt recommend it anymore even if its a really good tracker.

----------


## Razzue

> What's pixel bot for D2? Diablo 2?


Destiny 2 :P 



> its been over a week and someone already released a pixel bot for D2 these guys should have it done by now.


Wrong thread for this bud.

----------


## elfy420

lost my 3rd account on sharpeye, i need a cheap overwatch account now, pm me if u have one for sell.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> I'm considering doing this, but this is rather a harsh decision and impulsive one to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> I have lost over 4-5 accounts all mid-diamond to high masters accounts. We do play and use these cheats at our own risk so it's hard to point fingers at SharpEye being the sole cause of the banwave, but there's the constant risk of losing an account from using cheats. Unfortunately for us though, we've put a lot of time into these accounts. There's the 12$ bundle still going on, but this is only icing on the crumbling cake. 
> 
> 
> Blizzard is not doing IP bans as they don't do these frequently. They do however use HWID bans, but this is again not the case. They detected something in the signature of the bot (after it being reformed). There has been many patches since the reformed version was released, and probably numerous patches to the anticheat system which unfortunately isn't published. The best thing we can do now is wait to see what's next and obviously level up new accounts playing legit.
> 
> ...


They need to lock it down and make the bot more private. My money is on they sold the bot to a bliz employee on accident. The bot is obviously encrypted. Time to make a kernal level hack and keep it more private. Im really curious why razzue has not been baned. Does he have a more private custom personal version? Something is not right here. Maybe its only a matter of time for him as well? Why hasnt the dev said anything?

What sucks is when I got home I was gonna post up my awesome review for you guys. =(

----------


## Sequacious

Just purchased and waiting for my build, but now reading all this about it being detected  :Frown:  Dam i was so excited..

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> lost my 3rd account on sharpeye, i need a cheap overwatch account now, pm me if u have one for sell.


Humble Bundle

you can get one for 12$

----------


## wisner1992

so the newest version that he just came out with like 2 days ago? or the one he came out with a week ago that nobody liked? or both?? just got banned aswell and I got the newest version emailed to me last night and played this morning got home from work just now and banned.

----------


## elfy420

i believe both are detected, do not use atm

----------


## zanzariera

My account was banned...nice .. 2 account in 1 month

----------


## elfy420

done with leveling a new account, just bought a used account at level 100 for $11

----------


## asoarestorres

The bot is detected and so far i see Sharp its OVER. 
Was great for while. 
My regards, but wont use this never anymore.

R.I.P

----------


## kapparinoz

Bought the hack last night, played with it but didnt get it to work perfectly, and now i hear people getting banned. I feel like i deserve a refund tbh :s

----------


## Vaiperboy

> Bought the hack last night, played with it but didnt get it to work perfectly, and now i hear people getting banned. I feel like i deserve a refund tbh :s


same lol. but it's ok, hopefully the dev updates the aimbot

----------


## silesia

Just got ban on 2nd account. First one was 2 yers old and havent cheating on it before, second was smurf on 3700 also legit. after using this cheat got banned after 9 days. My settings was legit, i didnt wanted to get caught. *Beware.*

----------


## Razzue

> They need to lock it down and make the bot more private. My money is on they sold the bot to a bliz employee on accident. The bot is obviously encrypted. Time to make a kernal level hack and keep it more private. Im really curious why razzue has not been baned. Does he have a more private custom personal version? Something is not right here. Maybe its only a matter of time for him as well? Why hasnt the dev said anything?
> 
> What sucks is when I got home I was gonna post up my awesome review for you guys. =(


I use the same "new" loader as everyone else did, and I even tested the "reverted" (much to my dismay) build last night for a solid 3-4 hours, and have yet to get a ban on that account either.. maybe I'm just stupidly lucky? 

The odd thing is, not EVERYONE has been banned. If it was a true "detection" i should've been banned by now, as should've the rest of our customers.. no?

----------


## chinedu

its funny that the people crying about getting banned are the same people that forced the dev to go back to a rolled back version which was obviously detected.. i feel like if sharpeye comes back all the people that cried on forums or over panicked should not be given a license again, they should be banned from the forums...i mean i was also banned but im waiting on a reply from dev instead of crying

----------


## Perryy

> I use the same "new" loader as everyone else did, and I even tested the "reverted" (much to my dismay) build last night for a solid 3-4 hours, and have yet to get a ban on that account either.. maybe I'm just stupidly lucky? 
> 
> The odd thing is, not EVERYONE has been banned. If it was a true "detection" i should've been banned by now, as should've the rest of our customers.. no?


Maybe you didn’t get reported.. just a guess.

----------


## chinedu

please read before you reply, didn't u read i was also banned?

----------


## Kelk22

> its funny that the people crying about getting banned are the same people that forced the dev to go back to a rolled back version which was obviously detected.. i feel like if sharpeye comes back all the people that cried on forums or over panicked should not be given a license again, they should be banned from the forums...i mean i was also banned but im waiting on a reply from dev instead of crying



Not everyone was banned from using the reverted version. i was banned for using the new one

----------


## Bolon

Banned, not before I got screen locked first.
.. Too bad. DO NOT USE

----------


## Bolon

Banned DO NOT USE

----------


## Razzue

> Maybe you didn’t get reported.. just a guess.


Oh no, I've definitely been reported, 
I've even had my YouTube account linked into the game chat a few times

And even then, if it's a full detection why would it matter if I was reported or not? The outcome would be the same either way.




> its funny that the people crying about getting banned are the same people that forced the dev to go back to a rolled back version which was obviously detected.. i feel like if sharpeye comes back all the people that cried on forums or over panicked should not be given a license again, they should be banned from the forums...i mean i was also banned but im waiting on a reply from dev instead of crying


^^


Real question here, how many people who were banned FOLLOWED the steps of closing the bot/OW to edit your profiles 100% of the time?

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> Oh no, I've definitely been reported, 
> I've even had my YouTube account linked into the game chat a few times
> 
> And even then, if it's a full detection why would it matter if I was reported or not? The outcome would be the same either way.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> ...


We were not properly informed we needed to close the bot each time to edit our profiles. But i never closed the bot and reloaded with the game running. That has been a nono sense day one.




> its funny that the people crying about getting banned are the same people that forced the dev to go back to a rolled back version which was obviously detected.. i feel like if sharpeye comes back all the people that cried on forums or over panicked should not be given a license again, they should be banned from the forums...i mean i was also banned but im waiting on a reply from dev instead of crying


Thats bait. Reported.

----------


## Razzue

> We were not properly informed we needed to close the bot each time to edit our profiles. But i never closed the bot and reloaded with the game running. That has been a nono sense day one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats bait. Reported.



Did you miss this post completely then? :



> There are improvements for both Scan & Tracking functions. So definitely this version is better compared to the old one.
> 
> Also, you can change Settings only if you close the Aimbot now.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> Did you miss this post completely then? :


Yeah my bad.

----------


## satan69

> Oh no, I've definitely been reported, 
> I've even had my YouTube account linked into the game chat a few times
> 
> And even then, if it's a full detection why would it matter if I was reported or not? The outcome would be the same either way.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> ...


I never once edited or opened the bot during a game still banned so idk. Always made sure to close it prior.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> I never once edited or opened the bot during a game still banned so idk. Always made sure to close it prior.


It was prob detected when the dev was testing it but they waited till a bunch of ppl were using to do bans. If I was bliz thats what I would do. From day one i was noticings odd things in game sudden snaps above head that mad no sense random short 1 sec freezes in game etc. I though it was the bot. It was bliz detecting it for sure. Never senn anything like that on my main account which i never used it on.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Did you miss this post completely then? :




The Real Question BIG BOI

can we use the bugged version (non-rollback reformed version) ? is it say? it's not detected?

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> The Real Question BIG BOI
> 
> can we use the bugged version (non-rollback reformed version) ? is it say? it's not detected?


Nope ppl banned with that as well.

----------


## Lowfi

Sharpeye is constnatly dodging my requests through email. This is a joke. 60$ COMPLETELY wasted since its unusable. And whats the point of getting "Compensation" when we will probably get banned AGAIN

----------


## brad009

I used the bot the first day it came back.. I used it for a maybe max 2 days, and then i never used it again.. And i'm not banned, so must have been from when he rolled back or maybe a recent detection as my account is all fine  :Big Grin: 
Would also like to add that you are all using a public pixelbot, dont be suprised you got banned...

----------


## ExtraGravy

Okay, so I got banned on my first and old account I've spent a bit on, lol. That was completely my bad but money can be made easily anyway so lels.

Here's the clincher. I think I got banned when I used the rollbacked one. Currently using new loader and no bans so far on new account. I think I got detected on the old one, though I can't say for sure for others here who got banned on new loader.

Reason for believing it's the old one: someone above mentioned that it was slowing down when shooting. I brought this up with support (Razz to be exact) that the snaps are insane for the old one on my account/machine. I can't get what others were saying that it was smooth and all. The snaps were too obvious and, well, snappy. And every time it happens I get a mini-freeze of the screen. Not a frame drop -- a mini-freeze. I can run the game just fine at 300fps more or less so it's not a perf issue.

Used new one for 2 hours against bots in Game Browser. Waiting for shit to materialize but looks safe. Don't try it though. Currently abused the Humble Bundle with a throwaway email to test.

TLDR: New one looks safe for me, old one is shit. Got banned on my original account, currently on a smurf and looks safe. Gonna continue testing until I receive the banhammer (if it ever arrives at all).

----------


## kapparinoz

Should i wait using it? they havent answered emails today..

----------


## satan69

> Should i wait using it? they havent answered emails today..


Yes dont use as of right now.

----------


## ExtraGravy

I suggest waiting it out. Even if I'm not encountering anything, better that we get updates from Sharp himself regarding this.

As with all bots, bans are undesirable but they are a reality.

----------


## KevenCC

> Okay, so I got banned on my first and old account I've spent a bit on, lol. That was completely my bad but money can be made easily anyway so lels.
> 
> Here's the clincher. I think I got banned when I used the rollbacked one. Currently using new loader and no bans so far on new account. I think I got detected on the old one, though I can't say for sure for others here who got banned on new loader.
> 
> Reason for believing it's the old one: someone above mentioned that it was slowing down when shooting. I brought this up with support (Razz to be exact) that the snaps are insane for the old one on my account/machine. I can't get what others were saying that it was smooth and all. The snaps were too obvious and, well, snappy. And every time it happens I get a mini-freeze of the screen. Not a frame drop -- a mini-freeze. I can run the game just fine at 300fps more or less so it's not a perf issue.
> 
> Used new one for 2 hours against bots in Game Browser. Waiting for shit to materialize but looks safe. Don't try it though. Currently abused the Humble Bundle with a throwaway email to test.
> 
> TLDR: New one looks safe for me, old one is shit. Got banned on my original account, currently on a smurf and looks safe. Gonna continue testing until I receive the banhammer (if it ever arrives at all).


Great review- I'd stay off all bots for now to be safe.





> I suggest waiting it out. Even if I'm not encountering anything, better that we get updates from Sharp himself regarding this.
> 
> As with all bots, bans are undesirable but they are a reality.


This comment sums up the entire thread.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

I would be ok with a ban wave every 1-3 months but not every 5-6 days!

----------


## Daniel58

Guys lets stop talking its our fault because we used their program even if they say its " super duper undetected "

----------


## kappamemes

Ive had the cheat for a total of 3 months now first month worked so well no bans or screen locks and the 2nd month i got banned at the end. Honestly this bot is very good. at least the roll back was way better then the previous one even tho its a rolled back version. I only mained widow and climbed from plat to gm in a few days averaging 70% scoped acc the whole time. The bot its self is a super good bot all tho it just started to get detected im sure sharpeye can handle it. Me personally i dont mind if i get banned once a month because it is a public cheat and one of the best for only 60 dollars.I do understand the ban the first time but it would have been way better to actually test the build before sending it to us. Then again everyone was crying on forum so you really had no choice.

----------


## furiousg3orge

> Guys lets stop talking its our fault because we used their program even if they say its " super duper undetected "


Then they need to stop advertising it as safe. The road goes both ways.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> so is it safe to use now?


I followed all steps did everything that was said by support im banned on 2 accounts now from new version. Only used reformed no rollback this new time. I would say no. Didnt change profiles or edit in game. Brand new account as well. Just got new account friday. Just played yesterday got it to lv5. Woke up today banned. I don't understand.

----------


## Kelk22

so its not lol. rip

----------


## kappamemes

I had just got done with one of my accs with the new loader. i didnt have any settings in the text just left it open and ended up getting banned at level 9 ( no aimbot)

----------


## satan69

> I had just got done with one of my accs with the new loader. i didnt have any settings in the text just left it open and ended up getting banned at level 9 ( no aimbot)


Its been mentioned several time not to use the new loader until sharpeye mentions a new loader or makes a official statement.

----------


## QQJosaWidowQQ

> so is it safe to use now?


I have been using it non stop, about 6-8 hours a day without any problems. I am using the newest loader and recommended settings

----------


## satan69

> I have been using it non stop, about 6-8 hours a day without any problems. I am using the newest loader and recommended settings


Your account but its not recommended :O

----------


## kappamemes

No shit it has but i wanted to make sure that it would get banned. Im not a 15 year old boy begging his mom to buy me ow keys i can afford them myself.

----------


## KevenCC

> No shit it has but i wanted to make sure that it would get banned. Im not a 15 year old boy begging his mom to buy me ow keys i can afford them myself.


Why the hostility over a poor and dumb decision that you chose to make? Frankly what you just said here is something that a 15 year old boy would say. :kappa:

----------


## kappamemes

Im not the one crying about getting banned lmfao i can careless on a ban you shouldnt be paying 60 for a cheat if you cant afford a 40 dollar game key lmao.

----------


## KevenCC

> Q_Q i thought i did. But I repeated it, and it started w/ o error 
> Q_Q
> and I already made a mofocking research and found a software with that name, the one in the error's title, a mouse/ kb emulator. 
> Excuse me please. Will go email the dev about how stupid I am, I asked him, ofc >_<
> 
> Thanks @Razzue <3
> 
> P.S.
> By the way, for some reason, after you disable DSE, it no longer prints that watermark in the corner, like on the screenshot in github's guide. At least for me it didnt. I'll find out myself, is it just me, or what, and that's, just for your info. Maybe someone is as stupid as I am will find it once, idk =\


I think you're right because I've disabled it both starting up and also in an elevated command prompt, and still have no 'test mode' watermark. Software, including SharpEye, works fine for me though.




> Im not the one crying about getting banned lmfao i can careless on a ban you shouldnt be paying 60 for a cheat if you cant afford a 40 dollar game key lmao.


I don't recall anyone crying about getting banned. The getting banned part is, *sigh* again *sigh*, not what the problem is for some. Also the game is 20$ from Blizzard and low as 12$ right now from Humble, do your research pal. :4head:

----------


## kappamemes

wow so people are bitching about getting banned and cant spend an extra 12 dollars? lmfao stop crying about a public cheat.

----------


## kapparinoz

still no point using the cheat?

----------


## Razzue

> wow so people are bitching about getting banned and cant spend an extra 12 dollars? lmfao stop crying about a public cheat.





> Im not the one crying about getting banned lmfao i can careless on a ban you shouldnt be paying 60 for a cheat if you cant afford a 40 dollar game key lmao.


This is not a place for discussions or chatting. Move it to DM's or somewhere else.

----------


## bsoft

> Then they need to stop advertising it as safe. The road goes both ways.


Been using the Sharpeye Reformed since the update and have recieved 0 bans. Maybe I am lucky or maybe people didn't follow instructions properly but it is obviously NOT detected as I have not been banned. You guys etiehr got too many reports for raging or used old loader or didnt follow instructions of how to open/close the cheat. RIP.

----------


## PUSHBabe

> Dont buy this i had to call paypal to get a refund after i got banned on 3 accounts and it never worked only worked on training bots i was insta screenlocked and banned


LUL .. like literally all of us are using it and it’s fine !! 

Maybe u should stop lying smart boi

----------


## xratedownz

Blizzard checking mouse movement activity always. If you dont wanna lose ur account dont use any pixel bot.
But if you are rich enough to buy new accounts then you can buy it for fun  :Smile:

----------


## Sunwei

Actually, I was banned as well. I used it for around 3 months now with no ban, and then was inactive for another month. I just logged on like 4 days ago to go into training and fuck around, and I got banned. Never went into comp with this bot and only played around 15~ games with it since I don't play OW that much.

----------


## brad009

I'm guessing this is unsafe to use then

----------


## vetis

> I'm guessing this is unsafe to use then


Reports are scattered....ive been doing fine with it ive had one friend get banned and one who has not and is continuing to use it because he does not care about his account,however due to lack of response from the sharpeye team in this thread and via email over the last few days is not looking good, its been over two days since i have received a response when usually it takes a max of one day, and ive also been hearing reports of them shutting down there shop to purchase it....

----------


## wisner1992

> Reports are scattered....ive been doing fine with it ive had one friend get banned and one who has not and is continuing to use it because he does not care about his account,however due to lack of response from the sharpeye team in this thread and via email over the last few days is not looking good, its been over two days since i have received a response when usually it takes a max of one day, and ive also been hearing reports of them shutting down there shop to purchase it....


contact support...…….

----------


## Razzue

> Reports are scattered....ive been doing fine with it ive had one friend get banned and one who has not and is continuing to use it because he does not care about his account,however due to lack of response from the sharpeye team in this thread and via email over the last few days is not looking good, its been over two days since i have received a response when usually it takes a max of one day, and ive also been hearing reports of them shutting down there shop to purchase it....


Stop throwing around speculations.

----------


## vetis

bot is for sure detected and reports are being removed from this thread its just a cash grab now between the bot creator and ownedcore getting kick backs move along boys nothing but a big ol honeypot here

----------


## overwatch2018

> They need to lock it down and make the bot more private. My money is on they sold the bot to a bliz employee on accident. The bot is obviously encrypted. Time to make a kernal level hack and keep it more private. Im really curious why razzue has not been baned. Does he have a more private custom personal version? Something is not right here. Maybe its only a matter of time for him as well? Why hasnt the dev said anything?
> 
> What sucks is when I got home I was gonna post up my awesome review for you guys. =(


yes, agreed

----------


## overwatch2018

> I used the bot the first day it came back.. I used it for a maybe max 2 days, and then i never used it again.. And i'm not banned, so must have been from when he rolled back or maybe a recent detection as my account is all fine 
> Would also like to add that you are all using a public pixelbot, dont be suprised you got banned...


 public(no) Privet(yes) if we are paying for it than its privet.

----------


## LuminaireXIII

> Nice try to overthrow there but does not matter anymore, Sharpeye is clearly not able to surpress the detection with the false statement.
> How other test and use their products is not of your business. As long as it passes the detection, which Insomnis has and others as well and clearly not urs with these two latest banwaves. 
> But hey, keep it up..you might eventually find a way to stay hidden some day


Lets be fair here. Its not just SE that got banned this time. Others as well. I could say names but SE has already been put on blast. No need to put others on blast as well. 

Thats the problem about having a bot on forums like these. You get put on blast when you have a banwave. They need a SE private discord imo. After you purchase you can be given writes to talk on it in certan channels. Just a suggestion trying to be helpful.

----------


## 4s6k

> Lets be fair here. Its not just SE that got banned this time. Others as well. I could say names but SE has already been put on blast. No need to put others on blast as well. 
> 
> Thats the problem about having a bot on forums like these. You get put on blast when you have a banwave. They need a SE private discord imo. After you purchase you can be given writes to talk on it in certan channels. Just a suggestion trying to be helpful.


There are barely any other bots out there actively running on OC, only 2 active and Sharpeye. Ours (u know) did not get hit by these two very latest banwaves. That is fact. I dont know where you are lurking around so i cant really confirm your statement from this current event. And when that guy says all bots got hit (from this two very recent banwaves) without proof is misinformation, hence why it was needed to be said. Now the rest is up to you guys wether u wanna continue using a service that
can not continue the same way as before or hearing about how others has managed to survive and continue to play without any issues.

Thank you for reading and have a nice weekend.

----------


## norapich

I got banned

----------


## rhuanls02

> I got banned





> Stop. Just stop. It is not safe to use at this moment and will probably get you banned. Wait until the admin gives you an OFFICIAL update.


 Its not safe to uso now... wait

----------


## weh221

Anyone using the bot besides me and not getting banned? I'm using the bot for since the bot was detected and still using the original program. Just want to see who else are still using it. I have 6 smurf account and all 6 are working fine.

----------


## elfy420

> Anyone using the bot besides me and not getting banned? I'm using the bot for since the bot was detected and still using the original program. Just want to see who else are still using it. I have 6 smurf account and all 6 are working fine.


yes.

only you.

the unique.
the limited edition.
the chosen one.
the last of your kind.
the last supper.
the boy who survived.

----------


## bss2515

Is it definitely safe?

There is a risk of detection at any time, but I think it should not be detected after at least one week of use.

I will be watching for a week because Four of my accounts were banned in August and September.

----------


## Bnsh38

Advertised as the safest bot > Gets detected 3 times in one month.
The bot is good, strong but dont even try to play legit because you will get banned in a week or so, its pointless going legit with it, I really only recommend it if you wanna have fun going rage mode.

----------


## Antimateria

I need help .... downloaded and followed the guide but it does not work

----------


## mint68

I buy aimbot yesterday today i get banned.

----------


## newa742

Bought basic on 19th and pro on 3rd. 

Banned the first day of use. 

Just warning you guys.

----------


## newa742

Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")

Recent activity on this account shows the use of an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack", which harms the intended player experience.

The account holder is responsible for all activity on the account. We issue suspensions and closures to protect our players and our service in accordance with our Blizzard EULA: Blizzard End User License Agreement Blizzard Legal.

We don't take this decision lightly. Our team issued this closure after a careful review of relevant evidence. Our support staff will not overturn these closures and may not respond to appeals. For more information, see our article: Appealing a Silence, Suspension, or Ban - Blizzard Support

Thank you for your time and understanding in this matter.

Regards,

Customer Service
Blizzard Entertainment
Blizzard Support

----------


## kappamemes

i got banned with the build i received two weeks ago ripp.

----------


## akraidk

banned with the new version, i received one day ago
R.I.P SharpEye

----------


## omukuba1234

havent got banned yet

----------


## boostpal

I bought this when I saw that sales were open again. It was before ppl started to post that SharpEye get you banned in one day. After my order I got fast answers from support, but now they havent answered in 3 hours. Maybe because im asking about "Is it detected?".

----------


## labiteenfeu

If u used the old build , guys its normal you get banned.. Personally i get ban only on my smurf , cause im playing to aggressive i think , but my main acc remain alive actually, i will play on my main cause i don't care about my acc Keepo

then i will try today on other account playing in "legit" mode and told you if i get banned

----------


## Lowfi

> bro shut the fuck up your annoying go be a pest somewhere else just because you got banned for rage hacking does not mean i will


Dont be ignorant and be safe with your account. Just dont use it. You WILL get banned period.

----------


## wezleh

I can confirm this is detected. I got a new copy of overwatch, leveled to 16 being legit. Followed instructions for Sharpeye, used it til level 18 (no other software used) and I was banned. I wasn't playing aggressively, nobody called out hacks or said i was being suspicious. If you're intending on buying this; you'll very likely be banned.

*edit - also worth mentioning I used the new build when sales opened 2 days ago

----------


## rdy5

I don't get why SharpEye himself or Razzue doesn't say anything about the new ban reports showing up.
Used the new build yesterday, didn't get a ban so far but Im not using it anymore for now.

So far I always get a fast response from them (Email support) while the Discord Support is not answering since months.

----------


## fourshorty23

I bought this 2 days ago... still have not used it because I am getting mixed feedbacks if its detected or not. The Thread says no, the support says not sure, and the replies on this thread say yes. ?!??!?!

----------


## fun123

> I bought this 2 days ago... still have not used it because I am getting mixed feedbacks if its detected or not. The Thread says no, the support says not sure, and the replies on this thread say yes. ?!??!?!


Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## labiteenfeu

but im still unbanned during 24h , and im actually using it , im not detected for now

----------


## SunstriderEvol

> but im still unbanned during 24h , and im actually using it , im not detected for now


Keep us posted

----------


## nabihabdeltif

please let us know if you get banned or not, i lost 3 accounts one of them is my main account i only have one more account and it's level 1, but i still didnt test the leatest update,

----------


## SunstriderEvol

> please let us know if you get banned or not, i lost 3 accounts one of them is my main account i only have one more account and it's level 1, but i still didnt test the leatest update,


Did you get banned at all for using any version of sharpeye

----------


## nabihabdeltif

in the past when i first bough the pro version of the bot i was enjoying it the whole month in my main account in competitive, when my month subscribtion comes to an end i was saving funds to get the annual plan one, but the stores was shut down at that time because of the first ban wave of sharpeye, i waited till they rework it as promised, then when the reformed version come in i bough it immediately used it for one week in two accounts my main account and one of my smurf accounts, exactly after one week i get banned in the middle of a competitive match from my main account, tried to log in the smurf account and it was banned as well, and about the leatest version i used it for one day and i get banned, now only one account left and its level 1 didnt use it yet, just gonna wait for a new positive reviewed version cause i'm really done

----------


## SunstriderEvol

> in the past when i first bough the pro version of the bot i was enjoying it the whole month in my main account in competitive, when my month subscribtion comes to an end i was saving funds to get the annual plan one, but the stores was shut down at that time because of the first ban wave of sharpeye, i waited till they rework it as promised, then when the reformed version come in i bough it immediately used it for one week in two accounts my main account and one of my smurf accounts, exactly after one week i get banned in the middle of a competitive match from my main account, tried to log in the smurf account and it was banned as well, and about the leatest version i used it for one day and i get banned, now only one account left and its level 1 didnt use it yet, just gonna wait for a new positive reviewed version cause i'm really done


I'm going to use it on my Smurf only just to be safe

----------


## rdy5

> but im still unbanned during 24h , and im actually using it , im not detected for now


Same for me! Used it the whole day yesterday and didn't got banned.

----------


## nabihabdeltif

> I'm going to use it on my Smurf only just to be safe


notify us if u survived or not plz :c 
we need everyone's experience review of the bot

----------


## nabihabdeltif

> Same for me! Used it the whole day yesterday and didn't got banned.


let us know if u get banned or not in one week

----------


## kappamemes

hmmm i did get banned but i didnt get banned until i made my settings more obvious

----------


## Boosted94

*NOT SAFE*

I followed instructions to a T. (Making sure not to open bot whilst OW running etc) 

Two of my accounts have been banned under 24 hours after purchasing. I got maybe 6 hours of actual hacked play-time before my accounts were shut down including a 3250 rated (legit) acc and a 4k (almost legit) acc. A friend who boosts accounts also had multiple of those, his own and his brother's accounts banned too. If you're using the hack and you haven't been banned yet, you will. If you haven't bought it yet and you're thinking about it, wait. It's far too unsafe to use at the moment.

----------


## blocklesski

who use this hack will be ban soon 
I use old version of sharpeye and get ban in 2 smurf acc
and when he update his new version get ban in 1 day
old & new version use legit setting didn't use rage setting

He still not change the title that say it UNDETECTED

----------


## Michael Strickland

Did you use any other bots before this on those accounts AT ALL

----------


## qaz24

stop running it, stop buying it, stop getting your accounts banned. it's clearly getting detected quickly so wait for an update from the developer

----------


## hickarn

Loved this cheat from day 1, (4 months ) however they're recent update saying "sales are open and version is undetected" is true (only the sales are open) used the bot for around 2 days almost on 3 accounts (1.6k sr, 2.6k sr and a 3.5k sr) no call outs only on the silver and all 3 banned at 6 am my time (e-mail was received then). Have already informed the staff members on the 5th and disappointed to see the sales are still opened. (Screenshot by Lightshot)
i loved this cheat, personally my favourite one when it was undetected. Plenty of people are reporting this detected in the non-offical discord as well, so i am not the only one. The support is still amazing, however that doesn't make the cheat undetected. Sad for me to even type this after reaching gm on several accounts with this.

----------


## nabihabdeltif

> hmmm i did get banned but i didnt get banned until i made my settings more obvious


It's not about the settings. Doesn't matter if you used it legit or if you raged with it. The results will be the same. 
How long did you use it before you get banned ?

----------


## labiteenfeu

im still not detected for now , people who get bans , don't know how to make setting i think  :Big Grin:  personnaly work great and pretty smooth with my widow cree zarya tracer symettra (i don't use soldier cause, soldier perfect tracking to weird)

----------


## nabihabdeltif

> im still not detected for now , people who get bans , don't know how to make setting i think  personnaly work great and pretty smooth with my widow cree zarya tracer symettra (i don't use soldier cause, soldier perfect tracking to weird)


its weird i used it in one of my accounts in the beginning then didnt log in to that account again, today i open it and its still alive, using it now, will tell if something happened

----------


## Zyreth

Sweet purchased less than 24 hours ago, ran it for about 15-30 minutes in a training room. Couldn't really get it to work so decided I'd start again after a nice sleep. Banned. Like rookie move by me not checking the current feedback. But fuck? You'd think when purchasing they'd let you know when their "undetectable" aimbot is fucken detectable? Like I wouldn't recommend this shit to anyone I know unless I actually want them to get banned. Literally just made an account on this forums to tell any recent buyers you're going to get banned and you've more or less been sold something under false pretenses. (Detectable asf)

Anywho it was a fresh account I brought from the humble bundle so it doesn't overly concern me, but as someone who just spent $30 USD for a aim-bot that didn't function for me personally and resulted in a ban with less than 30 minutes of time active. 

Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## devl029

got banned after using it for 3 days

----------


## vvildthang

I got banned after 3 days as well

----------


## Madcroc

I purchased the bot three days ago and two of my smurf accounts are banned as of today. 
It's definitely *detected.*

----------


## SpiderPug

I also purchased premium recently and can confirm this with my smurf aswell, i got the ban email around 7 hours ago. I only played quickplay and competitive with around 3 games played. i played with the custom settings sharpeye had sent me only. but however i did hop on yesterday and play custom games but now im banned.

----------


## slrp

This is detected. I was playing on a smurf and played on it for 2 days and was fine, so i thought it was safe for my main and only used it for placements. I got banned on both accounts.

Not even a full week passed and I get banned.

----------


## slrp

I got banned after using it for only 2 days. I wouldn't buy it, I just wasted $60 thinking it was undetected. I made my own setting too so it wouldn't look so obvious

----------


## Michael Strickland

Soo,

Two fresh smurfs. 
Never used hacks before. 
Super legit settings. I’m talking human settings on the max. 
No call outs. No nothing. 8 or 10 hours. Both banned. 

This is definitely detected. I asked before I bought if it was detected. Support said no. And said the people who were saying so were trolls. But sad to say this thing is far from safe. 

Other than that. It was a great 8hr experience. 
But I’ve requested a refund. Because this was clearly a known issue that they blatantly lied about.

----------


## slrp

I e-mailed support to ask for a refund. No answer yet but I doubt they will give me my money back, even after falsey advertising their product.

----------


## moscato

I wonder how long before they finally stop him from selling this product.

----------


## newa742

We need clarity from Sharpeye, I spent $90 for a few hours of use (Basic and pro bought). This is truly unjust and refunds should be issued

----------


## medo099

hello I buyed the hack 2 days ago and get yesterday ban on my smurfaccount its detected and they still selling it never gonna buy it again even I email the support asked if it safe yes its safe for now they said one day later ban I don't care but its not nice from sharpeye to get just free money when its detected and lie to people

----------


## medo099

they know its detected and just want free money now when blizzard bans the hack even you update it or not they gonna find it again they not stupid

----------


## medo099

if you think buy it look out

----------


## AdventureTime

got banned

----------


## newa742

> they know its detected and just want free money now when blizzard bans the hack even you update it or not they gonna find it again they not stupid


Agreed, wonder what the next steps are

----------


## KevenCC

The developer not only has more integrity, but goes through the 'hassle' of updating/rewriting bits of the bot after each banwave. The new patch is released today, so I think it's safe to say that he will be testing new builds before releasing. The developer doesn't intentionally release faulty/detected bots, I think that's horseshit whoever thinks that. If he was in this for the money, he would've stopped a long time ago and wouldn't respond to emails.

Our best option is to wait for this patch to fully go live and then see how changes are implemented. I wouldn't expect the new bot by the end of this week unless the developer is really on his game. Even so, is just one week good enough to determine if a mass group of people will or will not get banned? Probably not..

----------


## iksmanici

hi,
i used the cheat 2 days ago got banned on two acc... i dont know where the problem is?.

3 moths ago i used the cheat for the whole moth and all was fine.

----------


## 4s6k

> hi,
> i used the cheat 2 days ago got banned on two acc... I dont know where the problem is?.
> 
> 3 moths ago i used the cheat for the whole moth and all was fine.


detected, read the crying ban posts here

----------


## benown

is there still a ban ?

----------


## Boosted94

> is there still a ban ?


I t ' s d e t e c t e d

----------


## lim88

i just got banned lol

----------


## wUnp

today blizzard informed me and all of my OW accounts got banned today!!!

----------


## duffman1820

Sorry Sharpeye, but until your bot is sorted out I'm going to recommend people don't use it anymore. I've had 3 different versions of the software now, and whilst the first one worked for a good few months, the last two have resulted in bans within 2 weeks (and I NEVER go rage mode on the bot). You simply cannot expect people to be able to afford to spend $30 minimum a month on a product that will end up getting them banned within a few days (or weeks if they are lucky).

I fully support this bot, as it is genuinely excellent, but until you guys can bring out a version that doesn't get players banned nearly immediately, I'm out I'm afraid. Good luck re programming it!

----------


## Kelk22

> It´s not dead
> Bought it yesterday and got it today within 25hrs
> 
> It´s still working!!!!
> 
> Dont know why ur telling people it´s
> dead?!?
> It is still avaiable!!!
> 
> And the great support helped me solving Problems running the cheat!!!


I was the first or second person to purchase this aimbot. It's great. But it's detected and even the support emails and contacts me less and less. It still works but expect to lose a few accounts. I lost 5 accounts in August. And I had my key extended for 1 month. A month isn't worth 5 accounts. Especially since the bot was being advertised as undetected

----------


## Bubbes

> It´s not dead
> Bought it yesterday and got it today within 25hrs
> 
> It´s still working!!!!
> 
> Dont know why ur telling people it´s
> dead?!?
> It is still avaiable!!!
> 
> And the great support helped me solving Problems running the cheat!!!


Good luck.

Purchased and it barely works.
Account permanently banned within 7 days.

Would not recommend.

----------


## dawaffle21

> I was the first or second person to purchase this aimbot. It's great. But it's detected and even the support emails and contacts me less and less. It still works but expect to lose a few accounts. I lost 5 accounts in August. And I had my key extended for 1 month. A month isn't worth 5 accounts. Especially since the bot was being advertised as undetected


Yeah I lost 3 accounts. One wasn't even mine was just boosting a friends account. They said it was undetected and it lasted a good week before all those accounts were gone. Which is odd cause on some of the accounts i played like one or two games, and that was it. Some accounts I played all day. They all got banned the same exact time.

----------


## zoun95

ALERT ALERT ALERT

Account Action: Account Closure - Overwatch Account
Offense: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("hacks")

NOVEMBER 29

Only used SHARPEYE FOR 4 DAYS...

AIMBOT DETECTED AGAIN or too much report? so take care

----------


## xonarotor

> Yeah I lost 3 accounts. One wasn't even mine was just boosting a friends account. They said it was undetected and it lasted a good week before all those accounts were gone. Which is odd cause on some of the accounts i played like one or two games, and that was it. Some accounts I played all day. They all got banned the same exact time.


Just got banned on my account as well.

----------


## trioos

> Just got banned on my account as well.


Just got banned aswell

----------


## Erik The Born

Banned also, most likely detected again and this is the last time I use this. Please just shut this thing down, they are obviously targetting you hard time. I'm done with this, moving to something else. I don't blame you at all, you can't help the detection but you can shut it down and stop stealing peoples money.

----------


## Sequacious

Detected again. Oh well. Guess this is the end. Wasted 3 accounts through the ban waves now.

----------


## KKoma

Just got banned one day after purchase. Totally worth the money .

----------


## lucaimperfect

Banned. Anyone know if this is a Sharpeye specific ban? or did other makers get hit?

----------


## xonarotor

I got banned today as well. I was told it was because I might have been reported, but it seems like multiple people got banned.

----------


## xonarotor

> Thats all due to previous versions that were flagged in the past


What do you mean?

----------


## chinedu

probably because im not banned yet

----------


## xonarotor

I was using their latest version.

----------


## lucaimperfect

This was my first time using this product / any OW product on a fresh account and I just purchased your latest version a couple of days aco, so I don't understand

----------


## Sequacious

Well, then that means I was given an old version if what you say is true. Because I used a fresh account, never used before, along with the "updated" bot. So not sure exactly why I got banned then if it was old versions detected.

----------


## sillywilly999

Banned 1 week after purchasing... thanks....

----------


## pisanggoreng

> *Update:
> Current version : Undetected
> *


my ass, just got one of my acc banned.

----------


## Sequacious

> Thats all due to previous versions that were flagged in the past


Do you mind explaining that? Instead of just moving our queries about it? Lots of people have not used any version other than the latest and still have been banned.

----------


## duffman1820

Used for 2 days and got banned using the brand new version. Sucks.

----------


## cam005

> Thats all due to previous versions that were flagged in the past


New OW account, only cheat used was the newest updated version of sharp eye and settings were very low.

----------


## Gogas

> New OW account, only cheat used was the newest updated version of sharp eye and settings were very low.


Did you follow security instructions?

----------


## cam005

> Did you follow security instructions?


Yes I followed all instructions.

----------


## akistar

banned, fresh new account while ONLY using new updated sharpeye

----------


## marduk12

> Yeah I lost 3 accounts. One wasn't even mine was just boosting a friends account. They said it was undetected and it lasted a good week before all those accounts were gone. Which is odd cause on some of the accounts i played like one or two games, and that was it. Some accounts I played all day. They all got banned the same exact time.


cuz they do a ban wave

----------


## illumicassie

If you guys were making the money these kids do with these programs then you wouldn't be caring about bans either. Just being honest. These hacks creators are like the governments, they don't care about the people using it they care about the $$ income from the people. Nothing new but I'd recommend not buying anything unless its Chens because he/she makes the users go to windows 7 which is screen lock proof and uses kernels probably idk. He cares about the users and also has a pretty cool community from what I've heard. I don't even know if they are accepting people still, my application just got denied a week ago but its worth a try.
The sharpeye dude was selling like 100 licenses/day @ $60 a license. I wouldn't stop selling even if your mom's and dad's were getting banned.

----------


## lucaimperfect

Yeah its detected, wish he would just admit it and send out a new version. Because right now I feel cheated

----------


## ownd240

First time using ANY ow cheat and was banned in 2 days with only a few hours of non-rage hacking. most of the time i was aiming myself because it wouldn't shoot at targets far/miss anyway.

----------


## ownd240

New account never used any OW bot/hack before but banned in a few days even though i was aiming manually half the time

----------


## hickarn

Been using for 1 month exactly and just resubbed, i've gotten 2 accounts to 4k almost with 33-12 win/loss widow 36% scoped crit hit and not a single ban either yoru settings are horrible or you play like you cheat with braindead game sense. Don't blame the cheat for individual silly mistakes. There is a non-official discord for SE where support/settings are posted for everyone to use.

----------


## Sequacious

> Been using for 1 month exactly and just resubbed, i've gotten 2 accounts to 4k almost with 33-12 win/loss widow 36% scoped crit hit and not a single ban either yoru settings are horrible or you play like you cheat with braindead game sense. Don't blame the cheat for individual silly mistakes. There is a non-official discord for SE where support/settings are posted for everyone to use.


What rubbish. Settings dont matter when a cheat is detected. And reporting for hacks does almost nothing in overwatch as they only ban when they detect a cheat anyway. Hence why so many suspicious players remain in top 500 under fire for so long without being banned. Cause blizz couldn't detect anything. Sharpeye on the other hand is detected and you will be banned also if you continue to use it. Also to try and deny that there wasn't a banwave prior to this in the last month is ridiculous, as even the cheat developer came out and stated it was detected a while back during the ban wave.

----------


## colony98787

2nd time purchasing and the last. first time it worked great! buuut was detected. I bought it again. Didnt work for shit and banned.

----------


## hickarn

> What rubbish. Settings dont matter when a cheat is detected. And reporting for hacks does almost nothing in overwatch as they only ban when they detect a cheat anyway. Hence why so many suspicious players remain in top 500 under fire for so long without being banned. Cause blizz couldn't detect anything. Sharpeye on the other hand is detected and you will be banned also if you continue to use it. Also to try and deny that there wasn't a banwave prior to this in the last month is ridiculous, as even the cheat developer came out and stated it was detected a while back during the ban wave.


Mate, i'm still using this 5 days later at 3800+ games and nothing has happened, along with 4 others that are using SE. We all have a discord where we talk daily and not one has been banned, learn to cheat sept2018hacker lmao gtfo

----------


## 4s6k

> Just got banned one day after purchase. Totally worth the money .


Lmao i wish all felt the same as you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hickarn

Legit still running with SE and clean asf, if anything i up'd my widow speed and its going nuts lmao Join our non-official discord if you need help  :Smile:

----------


## colony98787

whats the discord?

----------


## ddsq1226

any asia discord?

----------


## spiriteld

> Legit still running with SE and clean asf, if anything i up'd my widow speed and its going nuts lmao Join our non-official discord if you need help


and i have one question, i play Mc cree and Widow and some other hitscan, can you confirm SE isn't detected if i play with him (no buy it yet) just search some informations before try it.

and have you some advise about SE

Regard

----------


## Razzue

> and i have one question, i play Mc cree and Widow and some other hitscan, can you confirm SE isn't detected if i play with him (no buy it yet) just search some informations before try it.
> 
> and have you some advise about SE
> 
> Regard


You could always contact us at the support email, where we'd gladly answer any questions you may have.

----------


## spiriteld

> You could always contact us at the support email, where we'd gladly answer any questions you may have.


I already do it today if i don't make a mistake ^^... but search some informations by users too for see what happen and why thez like or dislike it ...

Regard

----------


## metic94

Got banned today, and i used it for 1 hour in deathmatch only. GG dont ever buy this .

----------


## beatfox69

Bought this previously for four months then got banned. Bought again about two weeks ago and was banned today. Careful.

----------


## chinedu

was a long run for me used for 16 days and just got banned, anyways i think it has been detected again

----------


## metic94

Yes it is detected! i played with very legit settings, most legit u can get in the hack, and still got banned. Only 1 hour gameplay with the hack.

----------


## chinedu

tbh i feel we should just all get good and stop, ive lost 4 accounts to this will be my last ever hacking i repent today, was a nice run

----------


## metic94

I am playing better without the hack, i am so sad i used it for 1 hour. it sucks.

----------


## Razzue

At this time only a miniscule amount of users have reported a ban. 

Please don't clutter the sales thread with ban reports. There is a thread designated for that already.

----------


## Razzue

> pretty sure it is not miniscule when the hack is detected lmao. Why cant you just admit your fault


If it was a true detection, we would see more than a few users report a ban here. 

YOU shouldn't even be commenting here as you're neither a customer of ours, nor a user any longer. (Maybe you should take a peek at the OC rules, and sellers requests.) So kindly  :gtfo:   :Smile:  

Reported <3

----------


## benmjt11

> If there was a detection, we would see more than THREE users report a ban here.
> 
> YOU shouldn't even be commenting here as you're neither a customer of ours, nor a user . (Maybe you should take a peek at the OC rules, and sellers requests.) So kindly gtfo  
> 
> Reported <3


IM BANNED ONLY BEEN USING FOR 3 days WICKED love it fuck my life 
Thought paid private hacks wouldnt get banned so fast 
*picture of the ban* 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet


DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY

----------


## Semadar

> If there was a detection, we would see more than THREE users report a ban here.
> 
> YOU shouldn't even be commenting here as you're neither a customer of ours, nor a user . (Maybe you should take a peek at the OC rules, and sellers requests.) So kindly gtfo  
> 
> Reported <3


No, it's definitely detected. I AM a customer and have been using ONLY Sharpeye for 22 days. I was banned today. The hack is amazing and I loved using it. But it's definitely detected.

I e-mailed support and kept it off the forums as it felt like the respectable thing to do, but this attitude from a seller is not cool. Attacking users for telling you the truth is no bueno.

----------


## londe

i send a mail just yesterday and you told me "Should be fine to keep using! no problems reported yet", now i have 2 account banned. One used in competitive, the other used just 2 time in arcade, they detected you, if you fix i have no problem to buy the life-time version but for now DON'T USE THIS BOT!

----------


## q8designer

The bot is detected. Just got banned.

----------


## seethatwhichisunseen

This is the only hack I ever bought for experimental purposes. I was frustrated and wanted to see if they actually existed and how they worked.

MY ACCOUNT WAS BANNED WITHOUT INSTALLING.

This probably means the developer handed over all his customers emails. 

I hate cheating but I hate punks more. So there's the info. There is no other explanation.

----------


## metic94

It is 100% detected dont buy ! for your own safty

----------


## legend27

2 account banned. Rip!

----------


## wobblycat

Just registered to post that
my 2 accounts have been banned 
I have tried to play on main few hours , that has been banned as well.

RIP!

----------


## sefsef13

I was also ban, I think all the bans come because of the new update of overwatch and it would take a few days for a program update maybe.

----------


## elfy420

i dont remember how many accounts now, but yeah level 50 new account just got banned, havent use se on it for 3 days but still banned this morning. i guess it was flagged before the patch yesterday.

----------


## trioos

Got banned 2 weeks ago, and today my new account was also banned!

----------


## Gogas

Sharpeye for now is safe to use if you follow the instructions carefully.Proof that most us use it daily with no problem.

----------


## sefsef13

> Sharpeye for now is safe to use if you follow the instructions carefully.Proof that most us use it daily with no problem.


Where are the instructions then ?

----------


## sefsef13

> Bullshit! Stop saying that! This hack is NOT safe! So many users has been banned. I played only 1 hour with the most legit settings u can get. 
> It sucks! and it should be removed from ownedcore. Developers dosnt deal with the problems, they just delete comments so new customers dosnt see them.


True , 24 hour that I expect an answer from the support always nothing while usually the answers are immediate

----------


## Razzue

> no it is not safe even with the instructions. It is detected, even the discord server dont recommend using it


I call bull as you were booted from the "Un-official" server for flaming SE, and trying to resell Korean crap.
And seeing as we don't have an actual server .....




> Bullshit! Stop saying that! This hack is NOT safe! So many users has been banned. I played only 1 hour with the most legit settings u can get. 
> It sucks! and it should be removed from ownedcore. Developers dosnt deal with the problems, they just delete comments so new customers dosnt see them.


Fyi, what may look "legit" to you may seems insanely obvious to others. I know I don't have a hard time spotting an aimbot in game.

Yes it sucks you got banned, but at this point it's still a significantly small amount of our entire userbase that has reported a ban. If that increases significantly we may change the status.

ALSO it is the owned core moderators moving your ban comments. Posting a ban report here is against the sellers requests (and if you check the OC rules....)

----------


## wisner1992

Just got banned, did all precautions (saved it to a USB drive and took out after loading everytime)

----------


## benmjt11

> hey have you received it yet? If so and it works, could you tell me what you did to make it work?


dont use this its detected and you will get banned

----------


## benmjt11

thats bullshit i even had support help me set it up and email proof this shit is detected dont try to cover shit up

----------


## asoarestorres

did u get banned now?

----------


## uriwashere

I got banned using this two days ago. Be careful for those out there using this.

----------


## benmjt11

> did u get banned now?


ive posted my ban already

----------


## colony98787

Ive emailed support, no replies. Been banned 3 times. Bought it 3 different times. Each time detected. Not even sure why theyre allowing them to continue to sell this

----------


## asoarestorres

> I got banned using this two days ago. Be careful for those out there using this.


Maybe u gor reported many times, blizzard does ban by report...
Hacking non legit is very risky...

----------


## metic94

My review:

I do not recommend this hack cause its very detected, and you will get banned.
AImbot is not good also.

----------


## Daniel Carpio

is the hack detected or undetected right now?

----------


## Jedijacbob

Just purchased the other day, without checking here first. 2 days in and I am not banned. I don't use obvious settings. pretty much just aim assist. Blizzard is strict on cheaters and no matter what cheat you get, you are bound to get caught eventually. Don't cheat on an account you don't want to lose and be discrete about it

----------


## NateFam

Is this hack still working and running properly? Saw some people talking about not getting any email instructions and stuff like that.

----------


## legend27

just got banned again!

----------


## ddsq1226

> just got banned again!


are you asia?
cuz me too

----------


## londe

Update: i try the new version on a new account, set as max legit possible and they ban me, so the problem is not like "Some competitors have leaked security fragments" like they say, but the truth is the bot is *detected*. At the moment don't buy it if you don't want lose the account

----------


## ddsq1226

get banned 
new account use new ver.bot at asia sever
only one day

----------


## huuru33

Hack is detected.

----------


## huuru33

Great hack but sadly you get banned quite often. Don't use on your main and you're good to go.  :Smile:

----------


## Jedijacbob

yeah most definitely detected. i got 4 days worth

----------


## QTP2T

Good bot. Been using for a month but got ban now. But thats risks you gotta take  :Smile:

----------


## Tidustidus

> Good bot. Been using for a month but got ban now. But thats risks you gotta take


Did you get banned while using the bot, or where you banned while u where not logged on?

----------


## QTP2T

> Did you get banned while using the bot, or where you banned while u where not logged on?


Havent been using it for a week almost and this morning i just got an e-mail 🙄 Only played with legit settings but i guess i was under the radar anyways^^

----------


## spiriteld

Hi everyone, 

i confirm, after purchasing this one, my account was banned 5 days after Use it.

so he is definitely detected

PS: Good aimbot but detected ...

Regard

----------


## legend27

Has anyone else got banned after using the new updated bot? Because I got banned yesterday, not sure if the bot is detected or because I got reported.

----------


## hickarn

Why the hell is this still being sold? Admins??? People are buying and messaging me how to set up around 6,7 peopel a day and then tell me they get banned the next day or two at best, everyone on the non-official discord was banned and new people still getting banned?? "undetected"

Discord

Look for yourself stop adding me cause im not gonna help you get banned.

----------


## Anonamoos

> Yes, I received a message from their support just stating that it can take up to 24 hours to send the bot yada yada. The post on this page from Hickarn has me a bit sketched out about the bans considering it's being sold as "undetected".


Yeah same . . . I feel as though the people who got banned are rage botting instead of treating it like what its supposed to be. Its a aim assisst bot after all.

----------


## AbdiSF

I've been using sharp eye since early summer of 2018 every since xaim was shutdown, and the program its self is amazing. Customer support is even better as I get a reply back within a few hours, and they are always keen on helping. However, lately I have been noticing a detection issue with the hack its self. I am on my 3rd account that has been banned. 2 of my accounts were my main I've had since 2017 when I got overwatch. No one has every commented in chat or said they were reporting me for hacking as the hack it self looks realistic and is very well made. I would like to say I have over 100+ hours with the hack its self so I don't get think its an issue with me. Also, my 3rd account which I bought after the 2 main accounts were banned, was banned at level 15 which is even before competitive play. I did use the hack 24/7, but did so casually. I am on my third account and if it gets banned i'm going to buy a 4th account and run the hack, but not use it as in not actually use the aim assistance. If I get banned I think that is enough evidence to conclude that the hack itself is detected, and its not me being reported for hacking. All in all, I am happy with the hacks performance and support from the sharpeye staff. I would hate to stop using the hack do to a detection issue hopefully that is not the case.

edit 7 hours later- got done talking to support and they said they are sending me a new version of the program. My only problem with that is apparently the one i'm currently using has been detected, I wasn't notified nor did it automatically update so I just lost 3 accounts for no reason smh. I don't really care for the accounts that much I can get over that, but the fact that there is no way of knowing if its detected or not is concerning... just update the customers so we know when to not use it very simple.

----------


## Anonamoos

> I've been using sharp eye since early summer of 2018 every since xaim was shutdown, and the program its self is amazing. Customer support is even better as I get a reply back within a few hours, and they are always keen on helping. However, lately I have been noticing a detection issue with the hack its self. I am on my 3rd account that has been banned. 2 of my accounts were my main I've had since 2017 when I got overwatch. No one has every commented in chat or said they were reporting me for hacking as the hack it self looks realistic and is very well made. I would like to say I have over 100+ hours with the hack its self so I don't get think its an issue with me. Also, my 3rd account which I bought after the 2 main accounts were banned, was banned at level 15 which is even before competitive play. I did use the hack 24/7, but did so casually. I am on my third account and if it gets banned i'm going to buy a 4th account and run the hack, but not use it as in not actually use the aim assistance. If I get banned I think that is enough evidence to conclude that the hack itself is detected, and its not me being reported for hacking. All in all, I am happy with the hacks performance and support from the sharpeye staff. I would hate to stop using the hack do to a detection issue hopefully that is not the case.


How long did it take you to get your hack?

----------


## Anonamoos

> yeah they are slow af. i got mine in 2 days. but mail support is good. he gives answers but slow xd also hack is good but there is no "no hp" mode so you have to hit to enemy and make their hp bar visible, otherwise bot wont aim xd


oof, 2 days dam, feelsbadman. Ive been waiting for 25 hours now lol

----------


## wsvap

But why u wana buy a hack witch is detected? Plz tell me!

----------


## Jedijacbob

> oof, 2 days dam, feelsbadman. Ive been waiting for 25 hours now lol


feelsfuckingbad, do not use this cheat on an account you don't want perma'd!

----------


## Jedijacbob

> Has anyone else got banned after using the new updated bot? Because I got banned yesterday, not sure if the bot is detected or because I got reported.


my dude it is 100% detected, not just reports.

----------


## n0bot

After the first banwave the dev of this cheat made an "update" it took 2-3 days. At this point he was telling everyone its 100% safe and undetected. I was offered extra time and refused for this reason. There is no way he could know if it was detected or not. Blizzard do not ban the second you connect with a cheat even detected cheats may still be playing for a month before they decide to ban all they have caught. All they can say is we have no reports of bans yet, this does not mean its safe or undetected. 

I learned either the dev dont know what he is talking about or he just wants your money while falsely advertising the cheat as undetected and 100% safe. Its the later for sure.

----------


## nyehilo

its detected three of my accounts were banned

----------


## fourshorty

> its detected three of my accounts were banned


Are you serious this is the 2nd time I bought it and it gets detected.... each time I never got refund I just lost $60. I sitll even havent gotten my copy yet

----------


## nyehilo

> Are you serious this is the 2nd time I bought it and it gets detected.... each time I never got refund I just lost $60. I sitll even havent gotten my copy yet


yea lol all my accounts with overwatch league skins banned i didnt expect to get banned this fast thats why...

----------


## AbdiSF

its detected just got banned again 3rd acct done using this program

----------


## FlamedOCE

I have literally been waiting 32 hours for my copy and haven't received it, won't even respond to my support mail email

----------


## Tidustidus

Banned after two weeks of ownership of the bot. 
I Even hardly used the bot since the trigger bot worked so poorly. 
Bought the pro version to play Ashe with it. 

Guess it doesent matter at this point as the account is banned and the bot detected...

----------


## wisner1992

Banned with the new update. used it on a removable disk and took the USB flash drive off everytime before it was 100% loaded.

----------


## Razzue

> Banned with the new update. used it on a removable disk and took the USB flash drive off everytime before it was 100% loaded.


Latest update does not require you to remove a usb. 
That was our previous version which is most likely flagged. 

We have 0 reports of someone being banned using JUST our latest update.

----------


## Tidustidus

Well. I am banned and used the latest update.

----------


## Tidustidus

> Latest update does not require you to remove a usb. 
> That was our previous version which is most likely flagged. 
> 
> We have 0 reports of someone being banned using JUST our latest update.


Well, I was banned with the latest update, so now you have atleast one report.

----------


## Razzue

> Well, I was banned with the latest update, so now you have atleast one report.


Just the latest version? 
Doubtful, please mail support so we can confirm that.

----------


## divein

tried on one of my low level accounts i dont use banned within a day

----------


## wisner1992

ive been banned for using on a version they gave me on 12/30

----------


## Anonamoos

THIS CHEAT IS CURRENTLY DETECTED

I got this cheat 2 days ago and everything was fine, I was using it lightly with 6 deceleration and VERY humanized settings. All 3 of my accounts that I played on got banned. in 48 hours. I am not really mad because I've given up on this game. BUT I am just warning everyone else. STOP using this cheat for now. 

Have a good day!

----------


## bamfan135

2 accounts perma banned. Don't use this junk.

----------


## bamfan135

3 accounts perma banned. Don't use this junk.

----------


## bamfan135

> Same, I am baffled with the insanely poor quality and I play A LOT better without SharpEye.
> It does not function on my computer as advertised and the support just tell me to mess around with settings (which I've done for days) as if it is going to fix the program's poor quality.
> 
> *Here is my Review:*
> 
> - No Triggerbot: The triggerbot which is advertised only works if the aimbot aims for you so what it essentially is, is an aimbot which fires after it aims, and not a program which fires when the crosshair enters the target. So yes, people are paying an extra 30$ MONTHLY for 1 line of code (mouse_click) added after the aim routine which they decided to call a triggerbot and charge 30$ extra for it which is hideous! 
> You cannot even customize the shooting time, which is stupid because if you scope with widow it will spam fire rather than wait for the rifle to recharge.
> 
> - Aimbot Slow + Not Smooth: You're advised to use aim-speeds 1-4 which are insanely slow. Increasing the aim speed to a fast speed (_close_ to what a player aims at) results in jittery movements (graph like scribbling) and in the bot skipping the target when aiming. Accuracy is also very poor. Videos posted about the bot grossly misrepresent how it actually works.
> ...



I agree. Waste of money. Same things happened to me no matter how much email support I got.

----------


## DeathVard

I just got banned using newest version at 5pm pst. Loader version 12/30 Yur version 1/16

----------


## ASSouthport

Just thought I'd update too, bought a couple of days ago. The account I used on was banned! I believe it's currently detected, I was using passively.

----------


## CloutGod

EDIT: BANNED. ONLY USED THIS IN QP FOR 30 MINS INSAAAAAAAAANE!

I filed a paypal dispute and escalated immediately. Seller is greedy and is just trying to make a quick buck of something that's not even worth 10$.
I would advise you to all do the same because this is absolutely scummy.

No matter how good your argument is or how much detail you provide about your problems:
#1: You won't get it solved
#2: Staff dismissive
#3: Will offer 0 advise or help
#4: Lack understanding/empathy (I doubt that they even read the mail)

You can even show video footage showing how bad it is and non-functional and you will still get denied for no reason whatsoever.

Ohhh God! *Just got a mail saying I am banned now and I only used this in QP for 30 mins max*! 
RIP 40eu game and 150$. Guess not even getting banned after 30 mins usage warrants a refund as well aye?

First account ban EVER and on a partitioned Win 7 drive. Thank you SharpEye for the piss poor quality!

MAJgHiQ.png

----------


## CloutGod

Banned. First time using any OW hack and used this *for only 2 QP matches 3 days ago*.

Bought this a week ago but it functions so hideously that I only tried using it 3 days ago (rest of the days were only in training range).
Insane value for money  :Mad:

----------


## do_ko

Aaaaand ban. Had this for two days, and got the banhammer Oh, and it barely worked those two days either. Please, save your money everyone. Do NOT buy this product.

Delete this software off your computer. After exiting the game the EXE will still be running in the background. I just logged onto my main and noticed it running. I pray that shit doesn't get banned.

----------


## Nico509

GOT BANNED ON 2 ACCOUNTS WTF hacks weren't that good anyway

----------


## Anonamoos

nope, I'm sorry but if they detect the software they ban, even if you don't use it. That's how ALL 5 of my accounts got banned. What a waste of $60.

----------


## S3FRS

repost,; 
actually a wave of ban, 2 account banned. i wait for Maj

----------


## Erfman

All account banned, have buy 1 year license at 2 days ... 
I said that an account was launched yesterday by mistake with this software by just going on the boot screen Overwatch (so 30 seconds). I did not play games with him but he is also banned. Detection seems instantaneous at the launch of the game.

seeing that this is the third time this year in 15h of play with this software that I am ban I guess this software is still detected by Blizzard even if it is not done in the coming days. They are just waiting for a wave.
But we will do as usual by moving these messages in a forum garbage as if nothing had happened and keeping the super notes on this thread

----------


## S3FRS

actually a wave of ban, 2 account banned.

----------


## vengeances

account banned as well  :Frown:  guess ill focus on more real life lol could be a blessing! i only used it for 1 week.

----------


## S3FRS

2 accounts banned this night lol
I used it for 1 month on secondary accounts, with a huge game time, over 600 match ranked and I tested bronze to master in 1 week end .Excellent! very good bot, I look forward to a new update, my parameter was perfect, unfortunately a ban wave detected by blizz,
a new bronze account lvl 25 is waiting for news ....

----------


## Wogibogi

Why you all crying about the ban ?
ha so you want to cheat but not to get banned i have been using for so long now its so accurate i made my own settings

its just a ban wave that happened today we all got banned

Stop Blaming the seller its just Blizzard is doing their best to detect and ban losers like you. Who want to cheat but not get banned.

This is the best script ever existed but you are dumb enough to not use some of your time to find a good settings the suits you.

*S T O P BLAMING the seller and deal with it*


i have been using this script for a year and a half on my main that have Alooot of skins . just got banned recently took them a year and a half to catch me and u are crying over some days its just you came at a time when blizzard is working hard you are unlucky.


BLIZZARD is really serious about scripting now they have new methods to detect scripts the fact you can use it a month or two without getting banned implies that this is a good script

----------


## S3FRS

> Why you all crying about the ban ?
> ha so you want to cheat but not to get banned i have been using for so long now its so accurate i made my own settings
> 
> its just a ban wave that happened today we all got banned
> 
> Stop Blaming the seller its just Blizzard is doing their best to detect and ban losers like you. Who want to cheat but not get banned.
> 
> This is the best script ever existed but you are dumb enough to not use some of your time to find a good settings the suits you.
> 
> ...




you said very well Wogibogi! I am completely of accort with you
good tuning, and that's the risk to take when you cheat, the support work constantly so you can cheat \ o /

----------


## vengeances

> Why you all crying about the ban ?
> ha so you want to cheat but not to get banned i have been using for so long now its so accurate i made my own settings
> 
> its just a ban wave that happened today we all got banned
> 
> Stop Blaming the seller its just Blizzard is doing their best to detect and ban losers like you. Who want to cheat but not get banned.
> 
> This is the best script ever existed but you are dumb enough to not use some of your time to find a good settings the suits you.
> 
> ...


Thats very true! you take the good with the bad, but this is now detected software! which it is now in everybodies right for entitlement to be reimbursed with the remaining time left. 
No update has been made so people will be anoyed. Nobody likes theft im sure the seller will respond soon. Any business that does not gets slammed with refunds. Its the response i watch for.

----------


## whatsooooever

I've been using this for a bit less than one month (pro version). What I can say is that this is a pretty good stuff. 
I got banned today since there is some kind of banwave, but I remained undetected by players for the whole time. Only one player called me to be a cheater so far, and he was clearly doubting about it.
I easily went from 1200 to 2200 SR on comp, with normal settings.

Huge thanks to the creators and the supports, I wouldn't hesitate to use it again if it would be undetected.

----------


## Lululily

Update: It’s weird how they give us a major discounted yearly sub and literally all of us get banned shortly after. Unlucky. 2 accounts gone!

----------


## armeggeden

Current state:

Do not play the game using the bot!

I recently got banned and bought another account, which was instantly banned while I was still setting up the account in the training mode. I've never seen an on the spot ban, usually just in waves.

I recommend waiting until Bot Dev puts up another update when he/she believes it is safe to use the bot again. 

For windows 8/10 Users, Do not use aimbot for a while. If you really have to use an aimbot you can use Gotchabot which is a SEVERE downgrade from SharpEye, but there are no ban reports yet for this bot. 

As for windows 7 build bots, such as Insomnis and Chen's Cafe, you are safe to use these for now.

----------


## CloutGod

> Why you all crying about the ban ?
> ha so you want to cheat but not to get banned i have been using for so long now its so accurate i made my own settings
> 
> its just a ban wave that happened today we all got banned
> 
> Stop Blaming the seller its just Blizzard is doing their best to detect and ban losers like you. Who want to cheat but not get banned.
> 
> This is the best script ever existed but you are dumb enough to not use some of your time to find a good settings the suits you.
> 
> ...


Are you paid to write this stuff or have some kind of interest, or lack the ability to think critically? 
Read my review and watch the actual video that I posted and *PLEASE* justify why it performs that horrendous in spite of trying a multitude of settings (which I even try in the video itself and it performs hideously in the training range which is a joke).

I smell BS, "you have been using this for a year and a half and this is your first ban" YET the platform has been detected MULTIPLE times and has been detected all-throughout January/December!
You even missed the infamous ban wave in August? God bless, you must be on Blizzard's good graces! You even have no idea what you're talking about by calling this scripting.

People have been posing about bans week after week yet the developer keeps being dismissive as he is dismissive about his product performing horribly on some computers and just telling those people to 'deal with it'. This is on the threads themselves btw so I kindly advise you to read the whole thread before spouting incorrect info.

Regardless of the constant ban reports, SharpEye staff still has the insolence to claim that is undetected and backwards rationalize the detections with people using old builds, in spite of multiple people saying that they are using the latest version.

What is worse is that they still continue to sell the software in-spite of it being detected all along. Developer thinks that randomly packing it (changing bytes - which is a 1 min job with packers/crypters) is going to help when it actually does nothing as you can see from the weekly banwaves (+ Warden is capable of doing a lot more than just static analysis of portable executables which goes to show how unknowledgeable the dev is).

I used this program for just 2 QP matches and got banned (and am not the only one who barely used it and got shortly banned afterwards); and you're hear telling me that I do not even have the right to even mention this? That in itself should warrant entitlement to a refund because the software was not sold as advertised (undetected) at the time of purchase (couple that with the other gross misadvertisments + inability to function well and the case is a no-brainer).

Guess you would also think that it is reasonable for me to spend another 40eu on the game and continue burning money when I was caught in just the first 30 mins of use, and when there's a clear/undeniable track record that I'll be banned again in the next few days too.

I wouldn't even use this program if it was undetected because it cripples your gameplay.

*PS: It's been well over 24 hours and still no official reply from the developers or support (by email or over here).* Shows you how much they care because if this was my platform I'd have the decency to write an announcement and warn users ASAP! Literally pure negligence because hypothetically people who have not been caught might potentially now load into the game with a detected software which they know nothing about!

----------


## S3FRS

@CloutGod
It is for these reasons that I have never tested the bot on my main account, even though it is mentioned undetectable on their web page.
by doubt and logic Blizz work constantly on the search for cheats, as long as you are in violation of their charter, you must remain a minimum lucid and say that in the near future a wave of ban will hit you. a advises of friends of this forum, I buy my licenses overwatch on the site IGV has 10/12 € uros, and for 16/20 € it is already lvl 25.
to evolve the main account, I called a friend who used it at home without aimbot, and I carry the game with the smurf cheat home.
I watched the video too, I did not have this problem concerning my settings, they were very correct. For the setting the stand helped me a lot that they were perfect. For info I could mount very low account (bronze to Master on 2 days) with the program..My configuration with my computer was very good. 
I had 2 account banned yesterday, but it's true that unlike you, I use the program 1 month with a lot of play time, I'm a player like you, I'm not part of the team sharpeye. I only support them on their work.
It's obvious that Sharpeye support could have written on the forum. hoping he will give us news soon

PS: Sorry my english is bad, I use google translation

----------


## Anonamoos

> Are you paid to write this stuff or have some kind of interest, or lack the ability to think critically? 
> Read my review and watch the actual video that I posted and *PLEASE* justify why it performs that horrendous in spite of trying a multitude of settings (which I even try in the video itself and it performs hideously in the training range which is a joke).
> 
> I smell BS, "you have been using this for a year and a half and this is your first ban" YET the platform has been detected MULTIPLE times and has been detected all-throughout January/December!
> You even missed the infamous ban wave in August? God bless, you must be on Blizzard's good graces! You even have no idea what you're talking about by calling this scripting.
> 
> People have been posing about bans week after week yet the developer keeps being dismissive as he is dismissive about his product performing horribly on some computers and just telling those people to 'deal with it'. This is on the threads themselves btw so I kindly advise you to read the whole thread before spouting incorrect info.
> 
> Regardless of the constant ban reports, SharpEye staff still has the insolence to claim that is undetected and backwards rationalize the detections with people using old builds, in spite of multiple people saying that they are using the latest version.
> ...


CloudGod Do you have a Discord we could talk on? I am also another buyer that got well "scammed." I would just like to discuss our options here. I also saw your video. I had the exact same experiences with the bot my self and support were unable to help me.

----------


## Anonamoos

> It clearily states on our OP the current status of the bot, if you can take 2 seconds to look at it, well not much we can do about that.
> 
> We are actively investigating and Searching for a solution. 
> 
> and as stated so many MANY times
> 
> *DISCUSSIONS AND BAN REPORTS ARE NOT ALLOWED HERE AS PER THE SELLERS REQUEST AND OWNED CORE FORUM RULES*
> There are ban threads and discussion threads you can spam all you want.


Dang, didn't mean to hurt your feelings, infact I quite enjoy your YT videos. Just reporting what we see on a thread that EVERYONE looks at. No one will go to a SPECIAL BAN thread just to see people complain. Instead to give legit feedback we post on this thread. Sorry OwO

----------


## CloutGod

> It clearily states on our OP the current status of the bot, if you can take 2 seconds to look at it, well not much we can do about that.
> 
> We are actively investigating and Searching for a solution. 
> 
> and as stated so many MANY times
> 
> *DISCUSSIONS AND BAN REPORTS ARE NOT ALLOWED HERE AS PER THE SELLERS REQUEST AND OWNED CORE FORUM RULES*
> There are ban threads and discussion threads you can spam all you want.


I have had a horrendous experience with SharpEye and feel obliged to put this out for anyone who is thinking of wasting his/her hard earned money for something this bad, so yes this is relevant to the sales thread.
I am acting (in part) in the communities interest unlike you guys who are driven by greed and what you're trying to do is nothing short but trying to impede my own freedom of speech/try to sweep any bad dealings under the rug.

I posted a review which is part of the sales thread itself and defended it like anyone would (I stand by my words) so you're wrong btw.
I don't see why you're always exceedingly hostile when people out you for your negligence + greed, which you should be held accountable for so owe up to it!


But I was expecting this and was even going to joke about it as it is dismissive as I said countless times before (zero counter-arguments/claims from your side as always).

*So it's ok when people discuss your product and say something positive about it (albeit irrelevant to the sales) but when someone posts something bad you come up with that BS as per "seller's request".
Same with reviews, if it's positive you're all well and happy with it, the moment it's a bad one or a brutally honest one you post "this is not a discussion thread, if you have any problems please post in the support thread or send us an email".*

Well I have sent you a total of 24 emails about my problems (I can post them publicly if needs be), got fuck all solved. You do not even answer any of my questions AT ALL so pardon me for going public about this, only option I have left after my utterly dreadful experience with SharpEye.
Last reply I got from staff was a bloody week ago (unhelpful 1 sentence reply as usual) and I sent 4 additional emails asking for an update and asking specific questions.

Apart from the fact that I was given close to zero help or advise, I even got banned with just 30 mins of use (and this was was a program that crippled my gameplay and which functioned horrendously in spite of hours of tweaking in the training range which I also got no help/solutions for) so pardon me for being annoyed; I think any reasonable person in my shoes would be infuriated. Proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that it does not function on my PC and you decline a refund request with no reason whatsoever. 

What's there to investigate? Time after time you have given that answer and have proved to be incompetent EACH TIME at figuring out why it is being detected as you kept releasing detected version after detected version (advertised as UNDETECTED) which was packed slightly differently. What is this, the 6th detection in a row?




> CloudGod Do you have a Discord we could talk on? I am also another buyer that got well "scammed." I would just like to discuss our options here. I also saw your video. I had the exact same experiences with the bot my self and support were unable to help me.


PM'ed you.

----------


## asoarestorres

I think would be fair enough the adm close this thread and finish the HACK.
Think SHARP was good. Had his time, buts its OVER. DONE. FINISHED.

----------


## Anonamoos

> I think would be fair enough the adm close this thread and finish the HACK.
> Think SHARP was good. Had his time, buts its OVER. DONE. FINISHED.


You're kidding. So basically, the hack is detected and my $60 is down the drain. Cool . . . gonna go die now . . . gg, life was good.

----------


## CloutGod

> There are ban threads and discussion threads you can spam all you want.


Spam all you want? How are my valid points/arguments, stupid or pointless?
Only stupidity I see here is your inability to contest any of my points because of how true they are. I guess the truth does hurt especially when you can't contest it or stand-by your own product. Pathetic.

And as I said earlier and as I shall re-iterate: so if it's something positive but totally irrelevant to the sales thread you're fine with it but the moment someone posts something brutally honest you come up with that BS and force people to post it somewhere else so that you can ignore it without hurting your sales.

And no, posting this in a 'reports/discussions thread' which buyers seldom read is not helpful at all.
Even support doesn't read or barely posts in these threads because the last post in the report/discussion thread by staff was _2 weeks ago and the one before that 6 weeks ago_! 
So yes, it is exactly a place in which they let all the bad complaints accumulate which they NEVER address which I am not fine with at all.

Same goes for email, haven't heard from support for 9 whole days!

Edit: feel free to report me again, at the end of the day it's clear that this is nothing but suppression of free speech or retaliating against anyone who tries to air your dirty laundry.




> Very impatient to have the next update, we get bored without the program, good luck to the Sharpeye team!


Discussion is not allowed here as per the sellers request.

----------


## Nico509

this is one of the worse hacks ever, the price is beyond reasonable doubt,
the support is shit because they give u a false setting, u need to find ur own setting + the setting guide is clearly shit because you can't know the right amount to edit.
AND ITS DETECTED.
At the start I bought a basic setting then I got pro.
SAME SHIT + ALOT OF MONEY SPENT .
Trigger bots are shit.
A lot of screen lock.

----------


## DeathVard

You guys that are crying obviously do not understand the natural of hacking. It is only a matter of time till they catch you. I have done free hacks to $500 a month and been caught. You need to educate yourselves on hacking safety and be patient. As a rule of thumb any time there is a patch you need to chill out on the hacking for 1 to 2 weeks. Blizzard seems to wait about 15 days before it throws down the ban hammer on detected cheats to maximize the death toll. I got caught this time because I was foolish and impatient enough not to wait after the Lunar new years update. Its gonna be okay just buy a new account or lvl 25 prefab and wait for an update or take your chances with another bot. Just ask support nicely to freeze your time and get the new update when it comes out.

P.S. The nice thing about overwatch is that there are a lot of other things to do that without the hack. Try being a Tank or Healer while you are waiting after patches. Thats what I usually do while waiting to see if there is any crying on the message boards.

----------


## kryptorgeist2

Ok. I've been using the hack for an entire month and I got banned 2 days ago, so the banwave was real (i've lost my 2016 account). SharpEye it's probably detected, and there's nothing that can proof the opposite. It's DETECTED, so use it carefully if you decide to buy, because you will surely get banned.

I want to tell something about the cheat: the support is great, there's nothing to say about it. At first the cheat wasn't working at all, and when I asked for help through email, admin replied very fast, helping me to solve the issue via teamwiever. There are 3 packages for the cheat, I went for the basic version (cheaper one 30 dollars/euros), and for what I can say, basic version doesn't have so much customization...you can set X/Y angles, the FOV, the speed and the aimbots decelaration. I don't know how the others package works, but I'm very disappointed about this. I'm not saying that 30 dollars are a waste for what it offers, but the hack is very, very bad, at least for the basic version. I've tried every type of settings I could ever get with this pack, and even if you set the aimbot ''legit'', when you aim, it shakes. It doesn't matter how much tolerance you add in your settings, it will shake. And, if you put a high number on tolerance, it will massively decrease your accuracy, so you're forced to lower it and look obvious. Today I used 1 speed, 5 deceleration and 10 tolerance x/y with McCree on QP and i got spotted by someone, calling me out as sospicious, even if he was standing while i was shooting on his ass. Same with soldier. Carried a lot of matches with him BUT i was forced to play on rage mode for make some kills. If you play with ''legit settings'', you can't kill anyone, because it's too slow so you can't do anything about it. You only can set it on rage mode and wait the ban because people will notice you faster than light. 

The cheat isn't good for play ''legit''. It's for sure a good ragehack on basic version, but nothing more. Buy it only if you want to troll and piss off people. Even if you reach 3000 sr with this, you will not have time to enjoy it because it's detected and most of all, people will report you. I guess it's the same for the other packages, but I won't tell anything about, I haven't try those yet. They surely have more settings and options but I don't think, according on other reviews/rants, that things are different.

edit: another account banned. i've been using the cheat for 2 days and then i haven't played anymore. Today i've opened battle.net and...ta da: banned again. 

Go throw this shit in a trashbin

----------


## salsito43

Just to inform you that your hack is not an indetectable hack I had but two of the games banned. Here I wanted to inform you, however, I did exactly what you said in your guide I even change my bone for it but your hack is not good. Do not sell it anymore.
cordially
it's the email that I just sent to sharpeye admin

----------


## Erfman

> Just to inform you that your hack is not an indetectable hack I had but two of the games banned. Here I wanted to inform you, however, I did exactly what you said in your guide I even change my bone for it but your hack is not good. Do not sell it anymore.
> cordially
> it's the email that I just sent to sharpeye admin


You just have to confirm the version to know if you talk about the last 3.0 because otherwise it leaves a big doubt.

----------


## salsito43

yes I think this is the last version since I bought the hack there are 4 days

----------


## DrBR

I dont give too much to fresh accounts but i lose 5 accounts trying everything possible with this aimbot and make my 1 year license worth something. VPN, custom profiles, W7, avoiding S76 and trace...anyway.....garbage. Worked in past but now its a dead aimbot. If u want a Aimbot to play like 2 hours in each account, go ahead and have some fun.

----------


## Tidustidus

Got banned on a fresh account in training area. GG!

----------


## notRespire

Is SharpEye Safe on Patch 1.33.0.1? Updated on 02/27/19?

EDIT: *SharpEye Support says that Sharpeye is till good to go on new patch.* 

Thanks!

----------


## crinob

My account was banned, i don't know the reason's, i played a lot with tracer and aimbot works perfect. So sad... i buyed another account to play now.

----------


## eazygtr

Just bought the bot about a week ago maybe even 5 days ago, after waiting 2 days delivery and just got banned lol..

the bot is really good not gonna lie, and also not first time using and not first time getitng banned with it.. I know im not getting reported because without it i play high masters low gm, with it im top 500, so aim is good 
is just that i get lazy to try and the bot is fun anyways im trying to say I GOT BANNED again, maybe because of the new patch not sure... i always get banned with this bot BUT its a really good bot.. so take your pick lol

also had the 60 $ version

----------


## brnzao

> Just bought the bot about a week ago maybe even 5 days ago, after waiting 2 days delivery and just got banned lol..
> 
> the bot is really good not gonna lie, and also not first time using and not first time getitng banned with it.. I know im not getting reported because without it i play high masters low gm, with it im top 500, so aim is good 
> is just that i get lazy to try and the bot is fun anyways im trying to say I GOT BANNED again, maybe because of the new patch not sure... i always get banned with this bot BUT its a really good bot.. so take your pick lol
> 
> also had the 60 $ version


Same issue with me, it is deteced and we know it. Got banned like 3 or 4 times with it along 1 year splited.
But it is fun.

----------


## erickru100

I bought it on Sunday and the license came with problem, 2 days later they sent another license with problem and now 5 days ago I bought the cheat and it still did not arrive for me being that they did not give me a forecast when it was ready and they did not respond to my email from yesterday

----------


## mint68

Is it detected last time i buy they said no detect but 2 days after i got banned this is not worth for 30

----------


## caramba

8 days playing and ban...

----------


## caramba

8 days playing and banned 2 accounts

----------


## caramba

8 days playing and bann on 2 accounts

----------


## S3FRS

I used this program for several months perfectly, but following the update Baptiste, the new program received yesterday had flaws, it worked very badly, and my account has just been ban.
I hope to receive a new, undetected aimbot soon.

----------


## Carotidamaldita

good aimbot, the bad thing is that you will not take even 24 hours to be banned lol

----------


## leechangyong

i spent three days in the Sharp eyes program and forever my overwatch account was notified.
*
의견 보내기

----------


## notRespire

Just Banned on my alt account.
Been using Sharpeye for close to a month.

Mostly been playing tracer. Using settings that look legit.

Never been accused of hacking in game.

feelsbadman

----------

